# For Oliviarussian



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Marks on the wall courtesy of Pokémon Simba...

Simba sends his love to all his girlfriends :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG Misi, He is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: WOW!!!! So gorgeous, and those eyes!!!!!


Love his tail!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow
So nice to see one nearly for real :001_tt1:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow
Can i have him lol.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos showing off those gorgeous baby blue eyes :001_tt1::001_tt1:
I just love him :001_wub:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Those eyes :001_tt1:. When he's relaxing and they're half closed I could just melt. He really is handsome. I'm so envious when Leila curls up in the Amazon box with him :blush:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Some more to tease you


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW I've just gone all weak at the knees.... Just can't find the words to describe his beauty!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

I wouldn't be able to take my eyes off him if he was mine!!!!... Thankyou for sharing :001_tt1: Stunning photos!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

My, he is absolutely stunning!

Those eyes are really a work of art, and that tail?!? Makes him a brilliant package


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to say he is one of the most beautiful looking cats i have ever seen, his eyes are just so stunningly blue, like a clear blue sky :001_wub:


----------

